# Cyanotype



## PhillipM (Mar 25, 2014)

3 minute exposure with 5x4 neg.
5 minute wash


----------



## webestang64 (Mar 25, 2014)

Very nice! I've done many photo-grams but have yet try this process.


----------



## limr (Mar 25, 2014)

Beautiful!


----------



## terri (Mar 25, 2014)

Lovely detail, right down to the lovely edges of this image.   Nice work!


----------



## PhillipM (Mar 26, 2014)

Thanks.  My first step into Alt Processes...


----------



## vintagesnaps (Mar 26, 2014)

I like the detail in the photo, beautifully done. The only criticism I guess is there seems to be a stripe on the left side that seems out of place. 

I've started trying these with objects (photograms) w/the paper that's already well, blue... lol (treated, couldn't think of the word!). But I'm ready sometime to try coating my own paper. That's the biggest problem I've had is getting the paper to dry flat. 

Nice to see what you were able to do.


----------



## PhillipM (Mar 26, 2014)

vintagesnaps said:


> I like the detail in the photo, beautifully done. The only criticism I guess is there seems to be a stripe on the left side that seems out of place.
> 
> I've started trying these with objects (photograms) w/the paper that's already well, blue... lol (treated, couldn't think of the word!). But I'm ready sometime to try coating my own paper. That's the biggest problem I've had is getting the paper to dry flat.
> 
> Nice to see what you were able to do.



Hi V...  The line is nothing more than the piece of film.  So far, I haven't tried to coat the paper within the edge of the film line.  With regard to the paper.  I bought some water color paper from Hobby Lobby.  2.00 for a big sheet of it, and just cut it down to 8x10 in size.  It dries flat, unlike fiber paper that you might print to in the darkroom.

Hope that helps some in your paper.  Thanks for looking.


----------



## PhillipM (Apr 8, 2014)

Needed a wee bit more exposure.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Apr 9, 2014)

I've had something similar happen where the edge of something was too close to the edge of the paper, and with the long exposure didn't see it til later. I like the one of the dock, that's nicely done. 

Thanks for the info., I've read about using watercolor paper and seeing your results I'm going to try that.


----------



## terri (Apr 10, 2014)

> Needed a wee bit more exposure.



Agreed - the sky and those lovely clouds would help the image a lot if there was more detail.   Mid-ground looks terrific, with those trees and all the detail on the water.   The one of the dock looks beautiful throughout.   Little bit of smudge on the right side, but it's not hurting my feelings!


----------



## Msteelio91 (Apr 10, 2014)

Very nice, looks like china.


----------



## PhillipM (Apr 11, 2014)

Thanks folks.  Having fun with this process.  Going to try to tone some of them I think as well.  Got this done yesterday.


----------



## terri (Apr 11, 2014)

Love it!!!


----------



## PhillipM (Apr 14, 2014)

Thanks All.


----------

